# shed roof vs trusses on pole barn



## fishingtiger

looking to build a pole barn this winter and want to know the advantages or disadvantages of going with a slanted flat style shed roof vs using trusses. 

The barn is going to be 20x30.

Thanks! Dan


----------



## Bitteroot

If  you were going larger the economics of a truss barn would be benificial.  Chicken houser trusses are readily available and a value for the  sq. footage.  That being said I would check around for some area truss suppliers. You may find where they have a surplus buildout the wasn't picked up for some reason or another and get a great deal that way. The other option is to check with the local high schools that have a construction class, often they will buil them for you at only the cost of the materials.  All that being said, I prefer the trusses over stick build, provided you have a way to set them. Also you will want to use hurricane ties at the connector points. You won't regret it.

Also, when I built my BIL's barn, we started with power poles. I had them sawn by a guy that had a portable saw mill.  We had great square stock to work with, and didn't have to buy a single piece of treated to build out his 40 X 60 with a 13.5' low eave pole barn.  2006 , Roofing and all he had about $5200 in the whole thing.


----------



## HALOJmpr

Trusses if you can afford them .... Having a clear span underneath is a huge bonus.  There are lots of ways to find cheap trusses as mentioned previously and if you cross brace them correctly it is a lot stronger than stick framing.


----------



## jimbo4116

When you say flat roof shed type, that would need some explanation.  Are you tying this to an existing building?

If so then a shed roof structure would be the best.

For a free standing pole barn you want to go with a gable style truss system.  

Chicken House trusses, as they are called, are metal truss built from angle iron.  When compare to wooden trusses the costs are similar.  The difference is in the ease of erection and the application of the roofing material.  The Chicken Housers will be easier to roof (in my opinion) and little less expensive on the total project.


----------



## fishingtiger

Thanks Jimbo...talking about a free standing pole barn. I am leaning towards the prefab metal trusses.


----------



## sengdigger

I would make my own trusses using pieces of plywood instead of gussets.


----------



## jimbo4116

fishingtiger said:


> Thanks Jimbo...talking about a free standing pole barn. I am leaning towards the prefab metal trusses.



If it were me I would go with at least a 24 wide with 24 foot of clear span.  This will give you the ability to store vehicles and trailer etc. with a little room to spare.  The additional cost will be worth the space.

If you use 8x8 posts and cross buck with cables at the top of the posts you can go 12's centers on the side walls.

Go with at least a 4/12 pitch.


----------



## seaweaver

I'm looking to build a 30x40 and found a suppler here in NC but also one out of Augusta. They can  build or sell you a kit that is the poles(6x6) and trusses and metal roofing. At last look the GA was cheaper...but you have to pick it up...the NC was $3800.
I want 12-14 eaves so large things can fit(boats w/ t tops too!) so i just have to buy the longer 6x6 and I think the 2x4 ??Joists or longitudinals that are between the truss and the metal roof.

Here they are...in the upper right hand corner of the Youtube page is Burke Barn(NC) and I like the delta truss for inside clearance and strength.

EMBED Fails
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-bSXOdyPXs


----------



## seaweaver




----------



## seaweaver

http://www.armourmetals.com/pole-barns.html


----------

